# HP G72 Factory Reset



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi all! My son has a HP G72 Notebook PC

Windows 7 Home Premium (Service Pack 1)
Processor: Intel Core i3
Installed memory: 4.00 GB with 3.8 usable
System type: 64-bit

He is asking for this to be restored to "right out of the box" condition. Is this possible? Can someone please walk me through the steps?

Thank you in advance!

~Karol


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, I would make the recovery DVDs if you have not already done that (takes 4 DVDs, I would have 6 available)

But it can also be restored from the harddrive

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01867418&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

When I attempt to "Restore your computer to its original factory condition", I get a red message stating that my computer does not have a Recovery Partition. It then asks for recovery media, which I have none.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

The recovery partition could have been accidently deleted or could be damaged..click start > computer. How many drives are listed and what are they named?


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

c drive Local and d drive Recovery


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

did you do this::

Recovery from Windows 7

If Windows 7 opens correctly, perform the following steps to start a system recovery from the Windows 7 start menu.
Turn off the computer.
Disconnect all connected devices and cables such as Personal Media Drives, USB drives, printers, and faxes. Remove media from internal drives, and remove any recently added internal hardware. Do not disconnect the monitor, keyboard, mouse, or power cord .
Turn on the computer.
Click Start , All Programs , Recovery Manager , and then click Recovery Manager again.
If you are prompted for an Administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation. If a User Account Control window asks if you want to allow the program to make changes to the computer, click Yes .
Figure 1: Recovery Manager
Recovery Manager
Under I need help immediately , click System Recovery .
The Recovery Manager asks if you want to restore the computer to its original factory shipped condition. Click Yes , and then click Next .
Figure 2: Recovery Manager confirmation screen
Recovery Manager confirmation screen
The computer restarts. If the recovery partition on the hard disk drive is functioning correctly, the Recovery Manager window appears.

NOTE:If the recovery partition on the hard disk drive is not functioning correctly, a set of recovery discs is needed to run a system recovery. Follow the instructions listed in the section Starting the recovery from recovery discs .
Figure 3: Recovery Manager after restart
Recovery Manager after restart
Click System Recovery .
When System Recovery prompts you to back up your files, select a backup option:
If you have already backed up personal files or you do not want to back up personal files, select Recover without backing up your files , and then click Next . Continue to the next step.
Show all | Hide all
show
If you want to back up your personal files, follow these steps to create a backup.

Click OK in the warning that appears.
After the system recovery is complete, click Finish to restart the computer. Complete the setup screens and wait until the computer finishes the setup.
Once the setup is complete, turn off the computer, reconnect all devices and cables, and then turn on the computer.
Before using the computer, update and protect your computer. Reinstall any virus and security software that was installed before the system recovery.
Reinstall any software programs that were added after purchasing the computer, as well as any files that were backed up.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Yes, I did ALL of that. :-( When I tried to create the recovery discs, it was "grayed" out as if the discs were already made. Of course, my son says he never created them. Now I am stuck.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

When you restart does the recovery partition manager appear??? After you click systemrecovery, and you click to NOT BACKUP?? what do you get after that?? Or are you selecting yes to backup??


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

When I restart, the recovery partition manager does not come up. Windows just loads as usual.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

ok try it this way

Recovery from the startup screen (during system boot)

If Windows 7 does not open correctly, perform the following steps to recover the computer:

NOTE:If the recovery partition on the hard disk drive is not functioning correctly, this method does not work and an error message appears. If an error message indicates that System Recovery cannot be run from the startup screen, a set of recovery discs is needed to perform a system recovery. Follow the instructions listed in the section Starting the recovery from recovery discs .
Turn off the computer.
Disconnect all connected devices and cables such as Personal Media Drives, USB drives, printers, and faxes. Remove media from internal drives, and remove any recently added internal hardware. Do not disconnect the monitor, keyboard, mouse, or power cord .
Turn on the computer and repeatedly press the F11 key, about once every second, until Recovery Manager opens.
Recovery Manager
Under I need help immediately , click System Recovery .
When System Recovery prompts you to back up your files, select a backup option:
If you have already backed up personal files or you do not want to back up personal files, select Recover without backing up your files , and then click Next . Continue to the next step.
show
If you want to back up your personal files, follow these steps to create a backup.

Click OK in the warning that appears.
After the system recovery is complete, click Finish to restart the computer. Complete the setup screens and wait until the computer finishes the setup.
Once the setup is complete, turn off the computer, reconnect all devices and cables, and then turn on the computer.
Before using the computer, update and protect your computer. Reinstall any virus and security software that was installed before the system recovery.
Reinstall any software programs that were added after purchasing the computer, as well as any files that were backed up.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

When I tapped the F11, it went to this:
Windows Boot Manager
Windows failed to start. A recent hardware or software change might be the cause. To fix the problem:
1. Insert your Windows installation disc and restart your computer (Don't have that as the laptop came preloaded)
2. Choose your language settings, and then click "Next."
3. Click "Repair your computer."


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am assuming you can load windows normally correct?? In this ase you are going to HAVE to make the recovery DVD's as instructed by my colleague *etaf* above. Your Recovery Partition's boot record must be damaged somehow.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

after you make the discs heres how to use them...

Select an option based on the type of recovery discs you have:

Recovery discs created from your computer:

Click Factory Reset under I need help immediately . If the next screen prompts you to confirm your choice, select Yes and then click Next . If no confirmation screen displays, continue with the next step.
Figure 11: Recovery Manager using user-created recovery discs
Recovery Manager with user created recovery discs
Recovery discs received from HP support:
Select one of the following selections, depending on which selection is shown on your screen, and then click Next .
Factory Reset - Reset the computer by erasing the entire drive and restoring to the factory setup
Reset the computer by erasing the entire drive and restoring to the factory setup
Figure 12: Recovery Manager using HP-sent recovery discs
Recovery Manager with HP-sent recovery discs
When System Recovery prompts you to back up your files, select a backup option:
If you have already backed up personal files or you do not want to back up personal files, select Recover without backing up your files , and then click Next . Continue to the next step.
show
If you want to back up your personal files, follow these steps to create a backup.

Click OK in the warning that appears.
Read and respond to the screens as they appear. If a screen prompts for a disc, insert the next disc. In some cases, you might have to repeatedly insert the same disc several times before the screen allows you to continue.
After system recovery is complete, remove the disc. If the tray does not eject the disc, press the eject button on the PC case to eject the disc.
If you are presented with a &#8220;Restoration complete&#8221; screen, click Finish .
If you are presented with a &#8220;File copy is complete&#8221; screen, click Next .
Depending on which model of computer you have, the computer will either shut off or restart. If the computer shuts off, wait 5 seconds and turn on the computer.

NOTE: If you are using Support Sent Recovery discs sent from HP, it can take more than an hour to complete the recovery process. Do not interrupt the recovery process. The recovery process is complete when the Windows Setup screens appear.
Complete Windows setup when the screens appear.
Once Windows setup has been completed, turn off the computer, reconnect all devices and cables, and then turn on the computer.
Before using the computer, update and protect your computer. Reinstall any virus and security software that was installed before the system recovery.
Reinstall any software programs that were added after purchasing the computer, as well as any files that were backed up


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

That IS the problem...it won't allow me to make the discs (the option is grayed out)


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Its possible the Recovery partition is severely damaged......Lets wait and see what ETAF has to say as well. I am not as well versed in recovery's as he is. I normally just do clean installs on my machines (wipe EVERYTHING and start fresh)


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

That's what I would like to do...he has the darn thing so bogged down that it really is of no use. With a fresh start, maybe he will be more careful downloading everything under the sun!!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well thats essentially what your recovery partition is designed to do...the only difference with a CLEAN install from a windows DVD, is you DONT get all of the (in this case) HP preloaded bulky software and stuff. Which a lot of people dont use need anyway.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like you need to get recovery CDs for that machine, HP can supply at a small charge , as it sounds like the recovery is corrupt 
OR
if you can find a windows CD of the exact same type as you already have on the PC you can use that with the windows key which is written on the CoA label on the pc - also the exact type of windows will be also on the label


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

@ etaf would an ISO from Digital River work in this case, right??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if its the exact same OEM version & windows version

how to order recovery
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&docname=bph07143#N914


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

@etaf well the ISO's are OEM i think cause you have to download the correct version, so that means they arent retail right??


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i think so NOT and expert on digital river ISO , i see what I can find


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

@Well if its a retail ISO it would contain ALL versions just unlock by the COA which to install correct??


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

You guys are AWESOME!!! I just have no idea what you are talking about but am more than happy to try anything you can think of!! You might have to hold my hand...lol!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

we do not recommend using downloaded ISO , as the existing key maynot work correctly with the download , I believe HP do alter there install CDs - so have noway to know if it would work


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Does this mean I am back to square one with my original post?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats written on the CoA label, NOT the key the other info


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

@Etaf I have used Digital River ISO's on Dell's and Toshiba's and Also i believe an HP laptop. You just normally have to call the 1-800 number to activate. However it has worked for me every time.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*@Andrew*
thats good to know they have worked correctly from that site.
If you could provide full details on how its worked for you 
Did you need to install SATA drivers for the CD to see the harddrive or is that nolonger an issue on the windows 7 ISO

*@justkidzmom*


> Does this mean I am back to square one with my original post?


 If you follow Andrew instructions on how to create an ISO from digital river, you should be able to rebuild the PC

first post says Windows 7 Home Premium 
can you confirm what is written on the CoA label on the laptop - dont post the KEY here
also make sure you can read the KEY - dont post

This may seem a bit long and complicated, so post back anything you don't understand or need clarification on, it will read complicated but its quite straight forward to do , just complicated to write all the steps

It may be worth using http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder/ just to check the windows Key is the same on the PC as written on the label

You will need to know the hardware on the PC as you may need the drivers - so download and run www.belarc.com 
and keep the report , so you know all the hardware thats is on the PC (should be able to save the report onto an external harddrive or usb thumbdrive or printout 
if that does not work well, we can post other configuration programs which you should be able to use instead

Would you post the exact Model - should be on a label on the laptop and we can find the HP site with all the drivers 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...indModel&cc=ca&dlc=en&docname=c00033108&lc=en

Also using the windows 7 ISO from digital river , you will NOT have all the programs that HP put on the PC -

Also any programs that have been installed since having the laptop will need to be installed again from the original installation kits /cds - so make sure you have those

You should also copy any data you need to keep off the PC onto an external device , like a USB external harddrive

Belarc will also list all the programs on the PC - so it maybe worth noting those here (again dont post any keys)

its worth taking the time to prep before you do the re-installation as once the software is installed , it will be toolate to get any of the above information or data


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

@*etaf* No SATA drivers needed. At least not that I have seen. Basically you burn the .ISO for the EXACT version you need (HP, Pro, Ultimate, and 32 or 64bit) then when you install you dont put the key in until after windows is loaded. Then you click on the activate windows now buton. Input the key and then IF it doesn't auto activate....you will just have to call the 1-800 automated line. it will take about 7 minutes to complete.

@*justkidzmom*
As ETAF has said above, you WILL not have any of the preloaded HP "junkware" or software. However if you find you need it again some of it can be downloaded from the HP website after you reinstall windows.

Basically, we first need to know exactly what version of windows is on the computer...(Home Premium, Pro, ultimate, and wheather its 32 or 64bit.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Here are the links to the [link removed] Digital River Windows 7 ISO. All with SP1 integrated. Now the OP just needs to let us know what version.

NOTE To The OP: *Do Not Download Any ISO Files* Till You Are Instructed By either metallica5456 Or etaf.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Just want to point out that you should not use the the MyDigitalLife link for Windows 7 ISO downloads you should use this one Windows 7 ISO downloads.

You can however provide direct links taken from the MyDigitalLife page, but you should not give a link to the MyDigitalLife site.

Lance1 you should remove the link you provided in post 31 or ask a mod to remove it if it is too late to edit.

I discussed this with Admin some time ago, if you want to know why then please PM me.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

hi, mark, 
I undeleted following a PM from Lance 
so my bad, as I thought there where digital river links, which i only looked at the link URL and not the site dah!! (which i was told digital river is OK ) and not my digital life - opps missed that

so we can wait for the OP to confirm the exact version of windows they have


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

There appears to have been some confusion here but I've again removed the link as it's not a direct one to the Digital River content. Once the exact version is known then the direct link can be posted to the specific Digital River .iso that is needed.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I see we are still waiting for the OP to post....will check back later today. 

@etaf I have to work late so please feel free to jump back in here


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi everyone. Sorry it took me so long to check back. I thought the easiest thing to do would be to order the System Recovery discs from HP. I got them today.

However, I just put the 1st disc in, shut the laptop down, restarted it. It did not go to the disc drive...it just loaded Windows as normal with the login options :-/

I am really inexperienced at this...how do I get the laptop to read the cd?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You need to boot into the Bios and set the CD drive to 1st position in the boot order, it will then boot up from the CD drive.

This guide may help: Bios Boot Order Guidehttp://www.hiren.info/pages/bios-boot-cdrom


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Please take note if you have already looked at the link I gave and it has not helped please try again as I have changed it for a much better guide I just found.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

ok...trying it


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

This darn thing won't let me into BIOS. It takes me to "HP Advanced System Diagnostics" BIOS is not an option.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Give this a read---> *HP Notebook PCs - Configuring the Boot Order in the System BIOS*


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Ok...found BIOS by hitting ESC. Changed the CD to the first position. It is still loading into Windows like always. :-/


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Watch the screen. When you see, "_Press any key to boot from CD_/DVD" hit the space bar.


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

Sorry, Lance, it is not giving me that option...


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi there, try tapping F10 or the F12 key to access the boot manager screen....if you get it select DVD drive as the boot device. Sometimes it doesnt always work by setting it through the BIOS


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I have a message "The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible"


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

try to boot from that recovery dvd from another working pc


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

will it mess up this laptop?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

just boot from it...to make sure it works..dont do nothing with it


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

So, I tried to re-start the problem laptop with the disc in it....hit escape multiple times, got into "Boot options":
Notebook
Internal cd/dvd....(something like that!)

So, I reversed them and not it looks as if the disc is loading!! Yay!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

ok cross your fingers


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

I will keep you posted! The toes ARE crossed too!!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

lol and ouch!!!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hows it going....did it start the restore process??


----------



## justkidzmom (Apr 22, 2003)

6 minutes left on disc 2


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

good sounds like its working....


----------

